# Maxpedition condor-2 vs falcon-2 vs vulture-2



## m209 (Sep 27, 2005)

Maxpedition condor-2 vs falcon-2 vs vulture-2 backpacks: Which one is the best for carrying a lot of gear. Must be able to take thing in and out easily. Must be able to fit a jacket and 8.5x11 folder. 

Here are pics but it is hard to tell the actual size:

http://www.maxpedition.com/product/catalog_backpack.htm



http://nbox00.tripod.com


----------



## John N (Sep 27, 2005)

I recently purchased a Condor II and returned it because it was too small for my needs. I'd suggest the Vulture II.

I wanted to put a full size laptop (Dell D800), fleece coat, windbreaker and 4" diameter bundle of rope. 

The laptop was a very tight fit, the clothes tighter and there simply wasn't room for the rope.

It was nice tho.

-john


----------



## Deanster (Sep 28, 2005)

+1 on Vulture for 'carry lots of gear'. Both the Falcon and Condor are smallish daypacks, suitable for a smaller laptop computer, a notebook, some pens, and a couple other things. 

for adding a coat, rope, or anything else bulky after the above, the smaller packs just can't do it. The Vulture is just about right for adding the extras - it'll certainly carry any reasonable amount of gear.


----------



## m209 (Sep 29, 2005)

Do you have to undo straps or unclick things to get to the zippers to open it?




http://nbox00.tripod.com


----------



## John N (Sep 29, 2005)

If you look at the pictures you can see there is a strap across the main compartment which (if fastened) you will need to unbuckle in order to unzip.

I have a Kelty Redwing 2400 pack which has sort of a similar setup (two straps intead of the one) which I used for a fair while, leaving the straps unbuckled. The seams around teh zipper started to come apart. Zippers just aren't meant to be loadbearing I guess. I repaired the seems and now I use the buckles...

-john


----------



## m209 (Sep 29, 2005)

falcon 2 looks too narrow. I don't understand why Max. makes the children size pygmy backpacks. Ideally I would want something in between a condor 2 and a vulture 2. 

Is it worth it to spend the extra money on the condor 2 instead of the condor? 




http://nbox00.tripod.com


----------



## John N (Sep 30, 2005)

m209 said:


> Is it worth it to spend the extra money on the condor 2 instead of the condor?



Dunno, but when I ordred a Condor from 1sks.com, they were backordered. When they finally got in their shipment, they got the Condor II instead of the Condor. It is kind of looking like the Condor II will replace the Condor, not be sold side-by-side. I'm sure there are still some Condors left in the channel, but you'd probably have to hunt around for them.

Personally, I would get the "II" version of whatever Maxpedition pack you decided on. Doesn't sound like any earthshattering changes, but it sounds like they have continued to make small improvements throughout the product.

That said, I don't think I'll be getting any Maxpedition packs. The Condor II I checked out was very nice, but the lack of any sort of load bearing supports doesn't seem reasonable to me. 

-john


----------



## m209 (Oct 1, 2005)

Do these backpacks lose their shape over time? I would like to hear from those who has had them for a while.




http://nbox00.tripod.com


----------



## Deanster (Oct 1, 2005)

I've got a Falcon and Pygmy Falcon that have been in regular use over the last year and a half, and they seem to be holding their shape fine. They are still 'newer' bags, so I can't vouch over longer periods of time, but so far, they're fine. I think the compression straps help to keep the bag from getting pulled out of its natural shape, which often happens to 'Jansport' style bags, where the load weight makes the bag all saggy and 'poochy'.


----------



## John N (Oct 1, 2005)

Also, I suspect the 1000D Cordura is quite a bit tougher than what most book bags are made of.

-john


----------



## m209 (Oct 10, 2005)

Is the backpacks waterproof?



http://nbox00.tripod.com


----------



## Deanster (Oct 10, 2005)

An extensive discussion of my experience with a Falcon in a drenching downpour:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/79680


----------



## Splusmer (Oct 10, 2005)

It'll be interesting to see if the Falcon-II has the super heavy-duty zippers like the Falcon, or if they're the "merely" heavy-duty ones of the Typhoon. I wonder if that will have an effect on weather-worthiness?


----------



## daloosh (Oct 11, 2005)

Sounds like you need space m209! The pygmy falcon is my EDC backpack, replacing my Coach briefcase for carrying into the office everyday. It's perfect for my EDC stuff - torch, knife, wallet, phone and all; as well as some work, a magazine or book, fruit or sandwich, and a light jacket. WIth room to spare. Also, the side mesh pockets are great for water bottles or rolled up newspapers. Good stuff, man, and welcome to CPF!

daloosh


----------



## m209 (Oct 12, 2005)

Here's a comparison of all the backpacks:

http://www.maxpedition.com/product/product_highlighter/backpack_comparison.pdf

The falcon and pygmy falcon are too narrow.



http://nbox00.tripod.com


----------

